# Glock 17 gen 4 issue



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Did a detailed strip and clean on my glock today. When I put it back together the trigger would not reset. Took it all back apart and began an examination. I discovered that where my trigger spring connects to the trigger mech. housing is all chewed up and cracked and that end of the spring gets pulled in to far. 
Is this a common wear and tear item? Or maybe something I did in a past cleaning I don't think I ever had the spring off the housing though. The gun is stock only shot standard pressure ammo don't really keep track but cant be more than 2000 rounds. It is a $10 item not sure its worth bothering glock over. Not very happy with my glock today:smt076


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Did a detailed strip and clean on my glock today. When I put it back together the trigger would not reset. Took it all back apart and began an examination. I discovered that where my trigger spring connects to the trigger mech. housing is all chewed up and cracked and that end of the spring gets pulled in to far.
> Is this a common wear and tear item? Or maybe something I did in a past cleaning I don't think I ever had the spring off the housing though. The gun is stock only shot standard pressure ammo don't really keep track but cant be more than 2000 rounds. It is a $10 item not sure its worth bothering glock over. Not very happy with my glock today:smt076


More than likely you damaged the spring. To my knowledge this is not a problem with the Glocks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's hard to picture what you are trying to describe. Can you give it another shot?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The part of the housing where the trigger spring connects is cracked causing the trigger spring to recess into the housing. The trigger spring then does not have as much tension on it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

rustygun said:


> The part of the housing where the trigger spring connects is cracked causing the trigger spring to recess into the housing. The trigger spring then does not have as much tension on it.


Gotcha. If your gun was delivered to you this way, it is a fault of the manufacturer or possibly the retailer (could have been mishandled by anyone). The fix is simple and inexpensive. You need another housing or a complete trigger bar assembly. However you did mention that you performed a detailed strip of the gun so if it was fine before that, you are the culprit. But it could have been a defective part and your disassembly only exacerbated the problem. Still the fix is simple.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

And if you admit to having done a detailed strip and clean of your Glock, it is highly unlikely the manufacturer or a retailer will accept any responsibility for a defective part. You're better off taking the advice from the SB, and fixing the pistol yourself. Or have a gunsmith do it for you.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks there is a pic in there. Not sure what happened. Part on order.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Synthetic safe "blast free" does a great job of cleaning a Glock without having to take it all apart. I use that stuff all the time.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A detailed stripping of a Glock is not something you need to do on a frequent basis for cleaning. I can see this done once or twice a year for a gun that sees a lot of range time but otherwise, only for parts replacement and upgrades.

I have certainly done one heck of a lot of detail stripping of all of my Glocks and of those of friends. Just follow the basics, don't force things, take your time, and be careful and you should have no problems when doing this.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Well after careful recreation and experimentation I found the issue. I was a Dumba$$. Apparently the trigger housing is not made of the same super tuff polymer as the rest of the gun and actually kinda soft. Best I can figure is that when I had it out I got it to close to a heat source with the spring in place and tension on it causing it to deform that narrow area. Yes, I only do this maybe every 6mos. and I do like those spray cleaners. Lesson learned thought I would share so others don't make the same bonehead move.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Heat source? Were you cleaning it or cooking it? GLOCK! IT'S WHAT FOR DINNER!


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

Sounds like heating up for frog lube application


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Synthetic safe "blast free" does a great job of cleaning a Glock without having to take it all apart. I use that stuff all the time.


Me, too. Much wiser than frequent detail stripping which is not only unnecessary but causes the pins to become loose fitting in the polymer.

After maybe 5,000 rounds, I'll strip the slide (no pins to drive out). Even then, I didn't find much dirt in the FP channel.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Heat source? Were you cleaning it or cooking it? GLOCK! IT'S WHAT FOR DINNER!


Very Good! I got a good laugh out of that one. Glock n' beans anyone?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The gun has been running strong for almost 2 years since my bonehead move.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Heck! Never use oil to clean Glock! Clean it with denatured alcohol to remove dirt, THEN lube as per The Glock Reference Guide by Lone Wolf Dist. Google it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

